# Remembering DNC.ca (DNCanada) Forum



## MapleDots__ (Jun 2, 2021)

*On Wayback Machine*
https://web.archive.org/web/20120930225459/http://www.dnc.ca/


*Yesterday I did a post on Remembering the forum CanadianDots.ca:*
https://dn.ca/topic/835/remembering-canadiandotsca-forum/


That reminded me of DNC.ca, which was also one of my favourite Canadian Domaining forums to visit. It was run by [notify]theinvestor[/notify] and I posted there under the name MapleOne.


Interesting story back then the owner of DNC.ca was actually bidding on the domain DN.ca.

I waited a few months until the negotiations had concluded and it was obvious the domain was still for sale to come in and bid on it. I negotiated for quite a while and purchased dn.ca from member [notify]Cathedral[/notify] 

So dn.ca has a long storied past and could very easily have been used on the previous generation of this forum.

The most active years for dnc.ca according to the wayback link above were 2012 & 2013 and then traffic started to decline and ultimately it went offline in 2019.

I remember being quite sad the forum went down and after a couple of years I discussed it with some of my domaining friends and I was encouraged to bring another version online.

I did a survey of possible domains and dn.ca (for obvious reasons) got unanimous approval whereas I was more in favour of ProDoamains.ca because it had some resemblance to NamePros where the discussions on .ca were held.


So today we remember dnc.ca which also ran under DNCanada.ca


----------



## jaydub__ (Jun 2, 2021)

I remember it well Frank. It’s actually where you and I got acquainted  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 2, 2021)

yeah, I was there too...


----------



## FM__ (Jun 3, 2021)

I remember I liked dnc.ca and visited as well


----------



## AdamDicker (Jun 8, 2021)

It was originally called DNF.ca until I sued him and he gave up my brand that he tried to profit off of.
Although I love the .ca I do not support trademark or brand theft.

I'll pass on remembering this since it cost me 30K to protect my brand [edited for language] that went on to email every Canadian member to come to his board.

Adam


Archive.org from 2011


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jun 8, 2021)

Quite the brand you had that you no longer own. 

The post you made above is false but I’m glad you’re finally capable of using archive.org. 

I can too...and don’t act like a Saint when your portfolio in the past and possibly currently had numerous blatant TM domains. The one that will always come to my mind is SickKidsHospital.ca. Talk about trying to profit off someone else’s brand. Would you like me to post archive and history?   

Keep selling 200k .ca domainz! You are a pro talker!


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 9, 2021)

My recollection wasn't that Adam won anything, nor were any trademark rights proven over DNF.ca.  It was that he legally bullied the owner and they simply gave up DNF.ca to avoid the costs.   Is my recollection correct or incorrect?

Had I been a panelist, I would have sided with the DNF owner on this one, it is simply the acronym for "domain name forum" and that is clearly descriptive.  Furthermore, your Trademark on "DN Forum" was only filed after DNF.ca already launched, not that DNF.ca was confusing with DNForum.ca to any of us anyways.  For a domainer that makes a living on the subtle but legitimate differences between trademarks and uniquely different domain names, well, it all just seemed so very hypocritical, to me at least.  Just my opinion.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 19, 2021)

If anyone is interested in starting a brand…I thought I would throw this out there.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 19, 2021)

I'd be more interested in DNForum.ca


----------



## Eby__ (Oct 19, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in starting a brand…I thought I would throw this out there.



Did the price go up??


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 19, 2021)

now that’s funny!


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 19, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I'd be more interested in DNForum.ca



You had your chance


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 20, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> You had your chance



I would only have used it as a forwarder to dn.ca for Canadian content.

DNForum.com is never going to buy that domain and I was not going to spend any serious cash on it.


----------



## AdamDicker (Oct 20, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Quite the brand you had that you no longer own.



I wish you nothing but happiness and great success!
Adam


----------



## sonatime (Nov 5, 2021)

Curious who owned dnc.ca I do remember taking a look at it few times. 

Maybe [notify]AdamDicker[/notify] could tell us who was sued without doxxing the person

[notify]AdamDicker[/notify] as a former and maybe current domain forum owner what was most important source of revenue to run the forum? mostly membership fees?

Takes courage to create a domain forum just for .ca's crowd and I wish I had an idea how to stimulate this market for us all but for now I will just list them for sale at least


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard [notify]sonatime[/notify]

[notify]theinvestor[/notify] owned dnc.ca and Adam owned DNForum.com which is now owned by Epik.


dnc.ca was one of my favourite places to visit because it was friendly and by comparisons dnforum.com seemed massive and overwhelming back in the day when it was huge.


----------

